# Packing up



## peejrey (Jan 4, 2016)

Well the time has come, and I'm getting ready to move into my own home. This unfortunately means I have around 500-600 glass items to pack, label, and move to their new home(s). However, while I was packing I decided to shoot a couple off with my camera for fun, and this is what I came up with.. enjoy..


Have a great day folks!


----------



## LisaH (Jan 4, 2016)

You have more then you need and should run a raffle for us. Especially the Hutches!


----------



## ScottBSA (Jan 5, 2016)

Nice pictures, very clear and detailed.  Now is a good time to really clean them as well.  Got enough shelf space for the best of them?

Scott


----------



## peejrey (Feb 1, 2016)

Test


----------



## Ken_Riser (Jan 9, 2017)

Old mill crates protect them well idea!

Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken_Riser (Jun 23, 2017)

Milk crates hard plastic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Aug 30, 2017)

Nice bottles! That 3-cornered Excelsior was one I found back when I began digging back in the dark ages, lol.


----------



## Ken_Riser (Sep 2, 2017)

Ken_Riser said:


> Milk crates hard plastic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol hey look here I have same olddes yours theaded wood on knobs on drawers how old. What kind mines been over stained but all locks on drawers to two too small drawers found one eBay then could not find it again to reasearched what kind is it no name  on mine curious
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


----------

